# Automatizacion de lavadora Whirlpool



## dark089 (Mar 12, 2017)

Hola que tal amigos tengo una lavadora whirlpool (modelo 7mlsr7533), que se daño el reloj y como no era la primera vez que se daño compramos una nueva, ahora que tube tiempo empecé a desarmar y limpiar ahora lo que quiero es como conectar el motor ya que pienso colocarle un plc viejo que tengo aquí sin hacer nada, también cuento con botoneras, selectores y reley etc.

aquí les dejo imágenes del motor por si alguien a conectado alguno de ellos, en internet las conexiones que encontré en los comentarios no aseguran si funciono yo no he probado no quiero quemar el motor por que todo funciona bien

saludos


----------



## fabo76 (Jun 25, 2017)

Saludos... como vas con tu proyecto???  quiero modificar una lavadora samsung la electrovalvula de agua fria se quemo y quiero cambiarla por otra de mayor flujo para disminuir el tiempo de llenado y sobre todo, divertirme modificando los tiliches...


----------



## rubenchaco (Jun 26, 2017)

Es un motor de dos velocidades. Tiene 4 y 6 polos para trabajo y comparte el bobinado de arranque. Busca un tester e identifícalos, son todos similares pero cambia el conexionado y el color de los cables. Como para que tengas una idea 




Es un motor de dos velocidades. Tiene 4 y 6 polos para trabajo y comparte el bobinado de arranque. Busca un tester e identifícalos, son todos similares pero cambia el conexionado y el color de los cables. Como para que tengas una idea 






Te dejo el coneccionado del motor y los tiempos de lavado para el plc.


----------

